# How to test if a pony is broke to drive?



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

The question is pretty self-explanitory, but I don't have a harness or cart.
A prospective buyer wants to know, and I have no idea and the previous owner doesn't know either.

Should I just seek out someone with the right tack/equipment to just come over, hook him up, and see what happens?
For some reason, the little voice in the back of my mind says that's not the best idea, but I know nothing about driving. Not my discipline. 

The pony in question is a 12 year old grade Hackney.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

BadWolf said:


> The question is pretty self-explanitory, but I don't have a harness or cart.
> A prospective buyer wants to know, and I have no idea and the previous owner doesn't know either.
> 
> Should I just seek out someone with the right tack/equipment to just come over, hook him up, and see what happens?
> ...


You could try ground driving him and if he responds well, then try to go through the trouble of finding a cart and harness to borrow.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would act as if the pony were NOT trained to drive, and Start it like we start the new horses. 

Try dragging stuff behind him while leading. clip a length of chain to a lead rope, tie that to the stirrups, and drag it on progressively noisy surfaces...start on dirt, then gravel, etc. then use some pvc pipes for shafts. If you are still getting almost NO reaction, then add some weight to the drags, like atv tires. At this time, though, you will need some type of breast collar to help with the pulling.

If there is ANY negative reaction along the way, I would assume he is NOT trained to drive, and NOT hook up a cart! If you have a driving trainer in the area, I would take him over and pay for a lesson, and let them do all this stuff with the proper facilities.

Nancy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

BadWolf said:


> The question is pretty self-explanitory, but I don't have a harness or cart.
> A prospective buyer wants to know, and I have no idea and the previous owner doesn't know either.
> 
> Should I just seek out someone with the right tack/equipment to just come over, hook him up, and see what happens?
> ...


 When I went pony to test a pony I long lined him first And probably line drove him) and when he was confused and ran back to the barn and ran through the bridle I knew he didn't know anything. The 25 year old strong male owner was ****ed I couldn't hold him he caught him and couldn't hold him either. 

But I would start doing what you would do with out a cart and you will learn lots


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I wouldn't trust anything other people say. Pretty much start from the beginning and see for yourself, Don't hook him by yourself.


----------

